# Différence entre "corbeille" et "trash"



## PDD (25 Février 2016)

Bonjour à tous, peut on m'expliquer la différence entre corbeille et trash qui apparait plus bas sur la fenêtre des "BAL" de mail? (Iphone 5s sous 9.2.1)
Merci par avance.


----------



## Gwen (25 Février 2016)

Tu n'est pas censé avoir deux fois la même chose (français et anglais). Perso, je n'ai que corbeille sur mon iPhone. As tu une capture d'écran que tu peux envoyée ?


----------



## PDD (25 Février 2016)

gwen a dit:


> Tu n'est pas censé avoir deux fois la même chose (français et anglais). Perso, je n'ai que corbeille sur mon iPhone. As tu une capture d'écran que tu peux envoyée ?





Voila ce que j'ai.


----------



## r e m y (25 Février 2016)

Probablement la recopie d.un dossier nommé Trash sur le serveur IMAP de mails, dossier qui n'a pas été identifié comme devant être synchronisé avec Corbeille.


----------



## Gwen (25 Février 2016)

Allors, en effet, tu as une vraie corbeille plus un dossier se nommant trash. Comme le dit Remy, sûrement une copie malheureuse.

Comme c’est un simple dossier, tu regardes si ce qu'il contient t'intéresse, si ce n'est pas le cas... Hop, direction corbeille..; la vraie


----------



## r e m y (25 Février 2016)

Je crains que ce dossier Trash se recrée car je pense que ça correspond  au dossier dans lequel les messages supprimés sont dirigés quand on passe par le WebMail (j'imagine que ce n'est pas un compte iCloud, mais Gmail ou orange ou un compte d'entreprise géré via Microsoft Exchange par exemple)


----------



## PDD (26 Février 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Je crains que ce dossier Trash se recrée car je pense que ça correspond  au dossier dans lequel les messages supprimés sont dirigés quand on passe par le WebMail (j'imagine que ce n'est pas un compte iCloud, mais Gmail ou orange ou un compte d'entreprise géré via Microsoft Exchange par exemple)


Je relève mes messages (en imap) sur le serveur Zimbra de mon université, je vais vérifier si mes collègues ont la même double corbeille...Sinon comment mettre cette "Trash" dans la corbeille "normale"?


----------



## r e m y (26 Février 2016)

Trouvé sur le site d'une université américaine :
https://csguide.cs.princeton.edu/email/setup/imapconfig
(a faire sur les Réglages de l'iPhone)

Similarly to Mail.app, the defaults for the "Drafts," "Sent," and "Trash" folders on the iPhone may not align properly with the Zimbra IMAP server. Use the following instructions to finish the configuration of your IMAP account:

On the "Mail, Contacts, Calendars" settings page, select the IMAP account that you just added (eg "CS IMAP")
Scroll down and select "Advanced"
In the "Mailbox Behaviors" section, select "Sent Mailbox"
Scroll down and select "Sent" in the "On the Server" section
Touch "Advanced" in the upper-left corner of the screen
Select "Deleted Mailbox"
Scroll down and select "Trash" in the "On the Server" section
Touch "Advanced" in the upper-left corner of the screen
If desired, modify the "Removed" setting in a similar fashion to the above
Exit the "Settings" application


----------



## PDD (26 Février 2016)

Merci beaucoup, il y a bien un problème avec zimbra, je vais essayer ce qui est donné dans cet article. Mon mail fonctionne assez bien de toutes façons...


----------

